# Paint Cleaner!!!



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Morning gents,

I want to clay and wax the TT this morning ready for Ace but I forgot to get some paint cleaner!!!

Would I matter if I don't do the paint clean stage this time or should I wait until I get some?

Regards,

Martin :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

It depends on how dirty the car is?

Clay and paint cleaner almost do the same job just in a slightly different way, clay probably does a better job though. Wash the car and loosly dry it off. Clay using either the detailer supplied (if its a megs kit) or use JBB diluted.

Wash the car again and dry thoroughly. If the car is clean and the clay has picked up all the dirt in theory you can wax straight away, it all depends on how thorough you want to be. After claying and drying you could do a polish stage before waxing to fill / hide any swirls you might have.

What products are you using?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Megs clay and trying NXT Megs Wax for final waxing. I haven't bought any paint cleaner yet.

I thought you washed, clayed, plaint cleaned then waxed?

I think I mean cleaner fluid?? (is that the same).

Regards,

Martin


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Although I havent used it cleaner fluid from Swissvax is very good for priming the paint before applying a wax and removing any other contaminants that the clay missed or couldnt shift. Cleaner fluid will not hide swirls though thats what polish is for.

The prep work (clay & cleaner fluid) will make the final overall look of the car look a lot better than just washing and waxing. I use autoglym super resin polish as for the cost and easy off the shelf availability it always gets good feedback on the detailing sites.

Theres nothing wrong with wash, clay, wash and wax its just that as claying is only recommended a couple of times a year its a good opportunity to go the whole hog and polish in between clay and wax. Perhaps wash, clay, dry and go for a spin down halfords to get all the water out of the grilles etc get some SRP as its on special i believe and apply before waxing?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh and I got some great results with NXT wax 










I just found that it only lasted about 2-3 weeks before needing a top up.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I use Swissvax Medium Cleaner Fluid on mine after polishing (although, not on every occasion), and before waxing. It really does make it alot easier for the wax to be applied - it just gliiiides on. Worth every penny in my opinion :wink:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice!! :wink:

Regards,

Martin


----------

